# Higher Education Support Legislation Amendment



## DanilKa (Aug 10, 2017)

G'Day, 
Bill was introduced to strip off Commonwealth Sponsored Places (CSP) in Australian universities of all permanent residents and New Zealanders, resulting in ~3x higher cost of tertiary education. Blow will be "sweetened" by giving access to educational loan (HELP). 
Bill is now debated in house of representatives: 
Higher Education Support Legislation Amendment (A More Sustainable, Responsive and Transparent Higher Education System) Bill 2017 - Parliament of Australia
My understanding the bill will pass the house, unless miraculously Nationals won't support it or large group of ALP will cross a floor and vote against it (snowball chance in hell). It may have a better chance in Senate - depends on Greens, NXT, Lambie, Hinch, Bernardi and One Nation position on it. So far Labor is opposing; expecting Greens to join them and One Nation to side with Coalition. 
Not clear from Bernardi's program what they will do https://www.conservatives.org.au/our_policies#education
but I suspect he will support stripping off access to CSP from the residents - heck, he suggested to increase residency requirement for Citizenship to 10 years!

What are you thoughts on best course of action to strike it down?


----------



## DanilKa (Aug 10, 2017)

The bill passed lower house just now. No surprises.
NXT prepared to "discuss"
Nocookies | The Australian


----------



## DanilKa (Aug 10, 2017)

*Act b4 too late!*

Kiwis and folks on PR: 
Bill is introduced into the Senate today.

Suggest ya all lobby hard and tell crossbench Senators how unaffordable university education would be for you/kids (price ~triples, check it for yourself). 
For your convenience:
Xenophon Team Contacts:
Senator Nick Xenophon - [email protected] 
Senator Stirling Griff - [email protected] 
Senator Skye Kakoschke-Moore - [email protected]

Derryn Hinch: [email protected] 
Jacqui Lambie: [email protected] 
Lucy Gichuhi: [email protected]
(contact OneNation, Bernardi, Leyonhjelm at your own risk...)

More contact details for the Senate. Senate composition. 
This article details who opposes the bill (Labor, Greens, NXT, Lambie) but says nothing on devastating effect it will have on (tax-paying) non-citizens.


----------

